# T6 crash



## Elmas (Mar 26, 2018)

T6 crashed at Spiazzi Boario, nr Bergano Northern Italy, 1974.
Pilots killed.
Cause: wing stall.
T6 was an airplane that, despite its peaceful appearance, did not tolerate any overconfidence, a Friend of mine told to me many years ago.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2018)

RIP


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2018)

RIP


----------



## Elmas (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## at6 (Apr 6, 2018)

The T-6 is a very unforgiving plane at low altitude. On May 5th 1985 I saw an SNJ-3 [AT-6A] crash and explode during an airshow held at NAS Lemoore Ca. That memory is still vivid even now all these years later.


----------

